# Two unkown wires



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wanna install an amplifier to replace the stock Clarion amp that came on my 89 Maxima. I was able to identify most of them except two. I highlighted them in blue and red, hopefully anyone can help my identify what wires they are. On the red wire, I'm thinking it might be the AMP REMOTE, which triggers the amp on when the stereo goes on, but there's a wire that connects directly from ignition fuse to the amp. So I dunno......










While I'm in here, anyone might know an aftermarket amp that will be able to use the wires while not having to remove seats, etc. to add more wires?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Stock is BOSE....just run a hotwire and ground and unplug the old one...SOOOO much easier.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine din't come with BOSE. I checked the service manual (which I got the screenshot) and I see the difference in BOSE and non-BOSE.

Found out that the red highlighted wire IS the AMP REMOTE wire. Still had not idea about the blue highlighted so I decided to uncover the dashboard and take out the stereo. The wire is covered in a grey tape and it's not connected to the Sony stereo that I have installed the holiday season. So should I just ignore it?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

jbbons25 said:


> Mine din't come with BOSE. I checked the service manual (which I got the screenshot) and I see the difference in BOSE and non-BOSE.
> 
> Found out that the red highlighted wire IS the AMP REMOTE wire. Still had not idea about the blue highlighted so I decided to uncover the dashboard and take out the stereo. The wire is covered in a grey tape and it's not connected to the Sony stereo that I have installed the holiday season. So should I just ignore it?


If you want to use the stock wires, get a tester and find out what wires are hot when the radio is on, and go from there.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

nismosleeper said:


> If you want to use the stock wires, get a tester and find out what wires are hot when the radio is on, and go from there.


Well that's gonna be hard for the blue highlighted wire. That wire is not connected to the stereo. Plus, the wire doesn't go to the ampiflier connector, which is located at the trunk just in case you guys didn't knew. So I guess I should just leave it alone?


----------

